# [RISOLTO] Errore di emerge: "masked or don't exist"

## lsegalla

Da un po' di tempo facendo il solito emerge -uDN world mi compare questo messaggio, che è comunqueu relativo a un pacchetto installato e funzionante (a volte va in crash pero'), cioè xvidcaps

```

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-misc/xvidcap

```

Che problema è e come posso risolverlo ?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Jan 05, 2009 9:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Che problema è e come posso risolverlo ?

 

Il problema è che hai installato un ebuild che in seguito è stato messo in stato masked (o addirittura rimosso).

Per eliminare il warning:

```
echo "x11-misc/xvidcap ~x86" >> /etc/portage/packages.keyword
```

oppure, se non usi il programma, basta rimuoverlo.

----------

## lsegalla

piu' che altro è un peccato, se dovessi disinstallarlo e reinstallarlo chissà se si puo' poi

perchè ogni tanto lo uso... 

Però non ho risolto...   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Però non ho risolto...  

 

smascherando il pacchetto non hai risolto? Controlla il mio comando perché mi sa che ho dimenticato una 's' in fondo al nome del file (o forse ne ho messa una di troppo su package's').... non ho sottomano la gentoo per verificare il nome corretto  :Sad: 

----------

## ckx3009

package.keywords

cmq se guardi con eix, dovresti vedere se esiste. 

sul sito di portage e' riportato che ci sono le versioni 1.1.6-r2 e 1.1.7 ~arch.

----------

## lsegalla

Infatti si chiama packages.keywords pero' il comando lo avevo digitato correttamente (anzi per precisare copia-incolla e ho poi tolto la s), pero' ancora non ho risolto quindi confermo che ho ancora il problema anche dopo lo smascheramento.

Con eix ottengo quanto segue

```
gentoo-linux portage # eix xvidcap

[D] x11-misc/xvidcap

     Available versions:  ~1.1.6-r2 ~1.1.7 {mp3 theora}

     Installed versions:  1.1.4_rc1(16:04:59 01/02/08)(gtk)

     Homepage:            http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Screen capture utility to create videos of your desktop for documentation purposes

```

----------

## djinnZ

effetivamente è strano, xvidcap-1.1.4.ebuild non esiste da nessuna parte ma eix me lo riporta come presente.

Ho dovuto cancellare la cache per avere il risultato corretto, ma xvidcap non lo ho mai installato.

Qualcuno ha una idea?

@lsegalla una volta smascherato dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi l'aggiornamento.

----------

## lsegalla

Beh, non è un problema, l'aggiornamento posso lasciarlo stare.

Però il messaggio d'errore persiste.

----------

## Scen

Recupera l'ebuild tramite il repository CVS dell'albero di Portage, e mettilo in un tuo overlay locale.

L'errore persiste?

----------

## lsegalla

 *Scen wrote:*   

> mettilo in un tuo overlay locale

 

come fo ?

----------

## Peach

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> reinstallarlo chissà se si puo' poi

 

basta che trovi l'ebuild e te la copi nell'overlay locale

----------

## Apetrini

Ma non sarebbe più semplice (e anche più giusto) rimuovere il pacchetto dal world.

Batti un 

```
nano -w /var/lib/portage/world
```

 cerca il pacchetto e cancella la riga corrispondente.

Se uno vuole aggiornare un pacchetto che è stato rimosso è ovvio che non ci riesce, da qui basta decidere di non permettere più aggiornamenti a tale pacchetto e questo si fa rimuovendo il pacchetto dal world.

----------

## lsegalla

Questo si è risolto da solo, di recente è stato aggiornato il portage vedo... potrebbe esser stato quello ?

Io alla fine non l'ho tolto da world, mah... provero' a tenere sott'occhio ancora la cosa se mi ricapita

----------

